# KNetworkmanager: Save a static wired config

## Horus107

Hello,

my current wired network has no DHCP and is configured with /etc/resolv.conf and /etc/conf.d/net:

config_eth0=( "10.155.41.62/24" )

routes_eth0=( "default via 10.155.41.254" )

Now I wanted to give KNetworkmanager a try. It detects my wired connection but does not honour my DNS- and Gateway-Settings therefore renders the connection unusable. How can I create a static configuration (like an profile) that can be used my KNetorkmanager?

Thanks,

Florian

----------

## di1bert

Last time I checked the network-manager suite only supported configuration 

by DHCP so you may be out of luck.

-m

----------

## roderick

Static configuration is supposed to be a planned feature for the 7.0 release of NetworkManager (which Knetworkmanager uses as the backend). Currently it's at 6.5, which only supports DHCP type connections.

----------

## Horus107

Ok, so I long for this release. Any forecast when it will be released?

Regards,

Florian

----------

## roderick

I haven't heard anything.

----------

## rainer

Is there a workaraound?

I'm usually quite happy with KNetworkManager but there are situations where a static IP is needed. Disabling NetworkManager and KNetworkManager, manually editing the configuration files and, when back to a DHCP environment, re-enabling everything is quite cumbersome and error-prone.

Grateful for any hint,

Rainer

----------

## roderick

Nope. Not unless they get version 7 out with this feature. It isn't available in any fashion in 6.5 (work around or otherwise).

----------

## dritan

I got my networkmanager in gome working with static connection by doing this on /etc/conf.d/net

```
iface_eth0="192.168.200.230 broadcast 192.168.200.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

dns_servers_eth0="192.168.200.1"

gateway="eth0/192.168.200.1"
```

works fine for me...maybe you should give it a try before 7 comes out...

----------

## roderick

 *dritan wrote:*   

> I got my networkmanager in gome working with static connection by doing this on /etc/conf.d/net
> 
> ```
> iface_eth0="192.168.200.230 broadcast 192.168.200.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"
> 
> ...

 

I don't think this works as expected 100% of the time. Plus, it's still manually making the config and not using NetworkManager per se.

I think the idea is to have a profile you can toggle between static/dynamic that can be read from the NetworkManager GUI or Knetworkmanager and allow the user to switch them seamlessly.

----------

## dritan

Yea it is a manually overriding solution...and the profile thing would be very good to have! but before that comes out this is the only feasible solution I found to work...so let's hope that 7 will be out sooner!

----------

## roderick

dritan:

The original post was about Knetworkmanager and this specific comment "How can I create a static configuration (like an profile) that can be used my KNetorkmanager?"

You solution was what the user pretty much had setup with NetworkManager in the first post, but this does not work with Knetworkmanager in it's current state.

 :Smile: 

----------

## Horus107

I'm fine with my current solution which uses /etc/conf.d/net to set up my wired as well as wireless config. I was only looking for something easier and more flexible that that but I'm not in strong need for it.

----------

## rainer

Improvement is on the way:

http://liquidat.wordpress.com/2007/10/05/networkmanager-07-feature-list/

----------

